
Login.gov - jedieaston
https://login.gov/
======
jedieaston
This is the public SSO provider for the US Government. Interestingly, it
supports U2F security keys and other forms of modern 2FA, and is open-source
(released under the public domain of the United States).

It’s nice to see the government finally putting out a nice IT project.

Code here: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

